# is this normal in kernel compilation?

## tscolari

I've done a little changes in my kernel config, then I when to re compile it, this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #/usr/src/linux> make && make modules_install
> 
> make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.
> ...

 

But the last time i did a make in the kernel, it was very extensive, this time just a few lines, is this right? I would like to know if this is normal or something went wrong  :Sad: 

----------

## Agitator[RoX]

When my kernel compiled like that, it didn't work.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tscolari,

It depends on what you have done. If you have added things, thats OK.

Make compares the timestamps on the souce code files and on the output files (which were still in the tree from last time) and only compiles files if the source code is newer than the object file. This saves a lot of time.

If you really wanted to do it all over again, you need to run 

```
make clean
```

to get rid of all the output files in the tree. Then make has to compile everything.

----------

## tscolari

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> tscolari,
> 
> It depends on what you have done. If you have added things, thats OK.
> 
> Make compares the timestamps on the souce code files and on the output files (which were still in the tree from last time) and only compiles files if the source code is newer than the object file. This saves a lot of time.
> ...

 

hmmm

to make it compile all again I should run:

make clean && make modules_install

or:

make clean

make && make modules_install

?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tscolari,

```
make clean

make

make modules_install
```

 will build everything in a 2.6 kernel from the ground up. 2.4 is slightly different.

----------

## tscolari

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> tscolari,
> 
> ```
> make clean
> 
> ...

 

thanks friend  :Smile: 

----------

## Rainmaker

for people stumbling across this thread using a 2.4 kernel:

```
make mrproper

make menuconfig

make dep && make bzImage && make modules && make modules_install

```

You probably just added a module to your kernel configuration, which causes make to build the extra modules, agpgart.ko,dummy.ko and nvidia-agp.ko in your case. The bzImage doesn't have to be recompiled, because you didin't change anything...

All with all: your kernel works fine, and you will have the extra 3 modules available when you reboot.

If you just change modules, you don't have to make clean / mrproper. You can just do make && make modules_install, or make modules && make modules_install for 2.4

----------

## sklettke

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> tscolari,
> 
> ```
> make clean
> 
> ...

 

I always use "make mrproper." Does that do the same thing as make clean?

Scott

----------

## darksbane

make clean erases the compiled kernel and .o files. make mrproper also deletes the .config file.

----------

